# Brown Recluse Bite!? Please Help!



## rthomas258 (Jun 28, 2014)

My 2 year old Bull Terrier has been in and out of the vet for the last two days with all kinds of symptoms. On Friday, his left back leg was swollen up like a balloon and he was limping. He had diarrhea, a fever, and no appetite. After a visit to the vet, he was put on an antibiotic and anti-inflammatory. Yesterday, two holes appeared in his leg draining bloody pus. I took him back in and the vet was happy that it was draining and not concerned. The swelling has almost completely gone away. But now the hole in his leg is nearly doubled in size and still seeping an almost clear, slightly bloody, fluid.

Does anyone know anything about recluse bites? Because the more pictures I look at, the sicker and more worried I become..

(Photo of his leg attached)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This is something you should talk to your vet about. There's really no way anyone here can answer your question. If you are concerned about how the wound is healing, you need to speak to your vet.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

All you can do is take her back to the vet if you continue to be worried. Or at least call the vet. Brown recluse bites may or may not cause a lot of problems. Depends on the individual (or dog) bitten. Although if you google it you'll find a host of horrible photos, most don't suffer more than a small immediate site wound that heals up.

Now, obviously your dog has suffered a bit more than that. Are you certain it's a brown recluse bite? I only ask because brown recluse gets blamed for a lot of different insect and spider bites. It may ultimately not be important if you already have a plan of attack with your vet.

Call or visit your vet if the wound doesn't look good to you.


----------

